# MVC & getter für GUI Komponenten



## ablx (22. Feb 2012)

Moin, ich würde gerne mal eure Meinung hören.
Wenn ihr ein Programm nach mVC aufbaut, erstellt ihr dann für jede GUI-Komponente, die verändert oder gelesen wird Setter & Getter?
Also Labels, Textfields etc.

Findet ihr das überflüssig oder sollte man da auch strikt den Regeln der OOP folgen?


----------



## Marco13 (22. Feb 2012)

Klingt erstmal komisch - wichtig wäre aber: VON WO soll da was gelesen und gemacht werden?


----------



## ablx (22. Feb 2012)

In meinem Beispiel verwaltet das Model z.B. eine LinkedList.
Wenn jetzt ein Menüpunkt geöffnet wird, erscheint ein fenster mit einer JList - in diese soll der Inhalt der LinkedList.

Der Controller holt die Daten aus der LinkedList und schreibt die dann in die JList.

Und der weg zurück: Der Controller guckt sich an, welches Element der JList selektiert ist, und leitet das dann für andere Operationen an das Model weiter.


----------



## Marco13 (22. Feb 2012)

Also geht es um die Frage, ob der Controller sich mit
view.getList()
die Liste holen sollte, um sie zu füllen? Warum macht das nicht die View direkt, sie kennt doch das Modell!?


----------



## ablx (23. Feb 2012)

Die View kennt das Model nicht direkt, sie ist nur als Observer registriert.


----------



## Guardi (24. Feb 2012)

Öhm?
Schau dir vielleicht doch noch mal MVC und Observer Pattern genauer an


----------

